# new stove pipe smoking



## jdscj8 (Dec 9, 2010)

This is going to sound stupid, but we just just finished installing my buddies buck 91 last night, got fired up and everything went great. Tonight we fired it up again, and the single wall stove pipe got up to 550 degs and the cat temp was only at 300 so we let it go some more and then the black pipe started smoking like crazy at 575 deg. Is that normal for new pipe to do this? It wasn't coming from the joints just off the pipe. If its normal how long should it do this for?   Thanks,  JD


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, it's normal, at least for some types of pipe.   The Elmer's pipe I replaced my old stuff with gave
off a little smoke for a few break-in fires (I'd also patched the stove paint job).   The hardware store
pipe that I had to add (because the Elmer's pipe didn't fit properly, a whole other story, I'll write a
post detailing THAT experience when I'm really bored) did something like what you described.
After doing nothing for a few break-in fires, one night it apparently finally reached some critical
temperature, and started smoking like CRAZY.   I thought something was seriously wrong.  But
it didn't last long, and it's been fine ever since.   Also, the color changed from a kinda shiny
"gun-metal blue" to a really nice rich black, prettier than the expensive Elmer's stuff in fact.
(I'm not sure exactly what this "hardware store" pipe is - heavier than the cheapo stuff but
thinner than the Elmer's - and cost maybe $10 for a 24" section.   But it actually fits, that's a
big plus).   BTW, this is all 6" single-wall.


----------



## jdscj8 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Rusty, The pipe i replaced when we put our new stove in never smoked anything like this one did, i dont even remember it smoking, just stunk for awhile. Kinda scared us a bit. So how hot is to hot for the pipe bringing the stove up to temp? The pipe stayed about 650 for about 15 min untill the cat prob hit 600.   JD


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 9, 2010)

jdscj8, it is very common for the new pipe to smoke and smell a bit. Usually this is short lived and you are probably fine already with the pipe reaching 650. 

Beware though that occasionally one might get some pipe that smells or smokes longer. We had this happen with our last install and I was all ready to return that pipe for some new stuff but it just suddenly stopped. Have had none of that since. 

Good luck.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 9, 2010)

Very normal for some stove pipe.


----------



## heatwise (Dec 12, 2010)

i was just thinking about posting about this same topic just a few days ago. on our buck stove theyre  is about 6 to 7 ' of 6'' single wall black stove pipe. ive been using it this season and the colour is now changing from a gloss black to a flat black. just last week i thought one of the cfl bulb burnt out in the basement but when i checked it was another section further up the pipe breaking in. smoking like crazy. i had to open a couple windows for about 15 minutes to air the place out. i would have thought by now i would have had enough hot fires to have passed this  break in stage for new pipe. some pipe must have more paint than others.  pete


----------

